# Upgrade nib for new series flat top



## mrmartyking (Dec 25, 2012)

What is a good replacement nib for the new series berea flat top FP?
What is the size? I do not want a solid gold one, just one to replace the throw away nib.
Thanks
Marty


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 27, 2012)

#5 nib


----------

